# Observations on life in Dubai...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So there I was sat in Biggles (Millennium Hotel Garhoud) last night and these (kandora wearing) guys come in with a dead goat and demand that the chef cooks it for them. I mean they're trailing blood into the place!

I nearly lost my way on GN's sudoku!

WTF????


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> So there I was sat in Biggles (Millennium Hotel Garhoud) last night and these (kandora wearing) guys come in with a dead goat and demand that the chef cooks it for them. I mean they're trailing blood into the place!
> 
> I nearly lost my way on GN's sudoku!
> 
> WTF????


Probably saudi or cheap locals .. 

lol :tongue1:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Funny though. I've been here now for over 5 years and it never ceases to amaze me, from tigers in the back of Range Rovers (check) to camels and oxes in the back of Hiluxs.

You couldn't make this life up!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dubai men are jerks!  - That's my observation.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Hilarious...we've seen the camel hilux party but not tigers! BTW the best place to buy goat is at the Union Co Op on Al Wasl Road.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

BerndinDubai said:


> Hilarious...we've seen the camel hilux party but not tigers! BTW the best place to buy goat is at the Union Co Op on Al Wasl Road.


Yep, I agree, used to be my local shop, and the fish there is the best in Dubai.

(And the "local" hookers are picked up from behind there too....)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Was asked last night if I would like my appetizer before my dinner or after.... I asked him a second time his question just to make sure I was hearing right. I said, when do most people have their appetizer. He said before. I said ok. He then stood there and waited. 

Do you think maybe sometimes they do these things, just to see how we react? Like a monkey will do some cheezy thing at the zoo, knowing how we shall respond to it, all the meanwhile the monkeys prob think we are the idiots just walking around with nothing to do but look at them locked up in a cage.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Was asked last night if I would like my appetizer before my dinner or after.... I asked him a second time his question just to make sure I was hearing right. I said, when do most people have their appetizer. He said before. I said ok. He then stood there and waited.
> 
> Do you think maybe sometimes they do these things, just to see how we react? Like a monkey will do some cheezy thing at the zoo, knowing how we shall respond to it, all the meanwhile the monkeys prob think we are the idiots just walking around with nothing to do but look at them locked up in a cage.


Nope, they're idiots!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I saw a Land Cruiser going up JBR Walk with a petrified looking little monkey perched on the wing mirror holding on for dear life


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> I saw a Land Cruiser going up JBR Walk with a petrified looking little monkey perched on the wing mirror holding on for dear life


Was he being paid less than AED1000 a month (food and accommodation included)?


----------



## futurexpate (Jul 11, 2010)

*Too Cool*

Hello 

I just wanted to say thanks for giving me a laugh on this fine Monday morning. I am looking to move to Dubai by the end of next year and could use all the advice and information I can get. Anyway thank you for sharing. Made my day.

futurexpate




FONT="Arial"][/FONT]


Jynxgirl said:


> Was asked last night if I would like my appetizer before my dinner or after.... I asked him a second time his question just to make sure I was hearing right. I said, when do most people have their appetizer. He said before. I said ok. He then stood there and waited.
> 
> Do you think maybe sometimes they do these things, just to see how we react? Like a monkey will do some cheezy thing at the zoo, knowing how we shall respond to it, all the meanwhile the monkeys prob think we are the idiots just walking around with nothing to do but look at them locked up in a cage.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Camels in the back of a Hilux look so content as they are going along, too.


----------



## goingtodubai (Sep 21, 2009)

this place is so frustrating


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I saw a Land Cruiser going up JBR Walk with a petrified looking little monkey perched on the wing mirror holding on for dear life


 Monkeys have no business being in captivity. They are intelligent and reasoning animals. Not a peta crazy, but some animals really prob never could/would/will be happy in a domesticated environment.


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Was asked last night if I would like my appetizer before my dinner or after.... I asked him a second time his question just to make sure I was hearing right. I said, when do most people have their appetizer. He said before. I said ok. He then stood there and waited.
> 
> Do you think maybe sometimes they do these things, just to see how we react? Like a monkey will do some cheezy thing at the zoo, knowing how we shall respond to it, all the meanwhile the monkeys prob think we are the idiots just walking around with nothing to do but look at them locked up in a cage.


Goldfish have higher IQ's and more learning potential than the some imports


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> So there I was sat in Biggles (Millennium Hotel Garhoud) last night and these (kandora wearing) guys come in with a dead goat and demand that the chef cooks it for them. I mean they're trailing blood into the place!
> 
> I nearly lost my way on GN's sudoku!
> 
> WTF????


Then if you shake your head in disbelief they are the ones saying WTF _(in their own way)_ ????


----------

